Ask HN: How do you explain Domain-Driven-Design to a 10-year-old? - samrohn
======
steerpike
Software development is a perculiar mix of generalised principles and
incredibly specific edge cases that you need craft unique solutions to. When
you start working with a business to develop software for them you need to
talk extensively with the experts in that business so you can share a common
understanding of the solution you're going to build to solve their problem.
Domain Driven Design provides a toolkit and language for engaging in that
conversation so that you can extract the specific edge cases you need to
understand in order to craft the solutions for that particular business.

